# Loose skinned Piranha!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all

Long time no speak!!

One of my Piranhas is rubbing against the bottom quite a lot and, although this is regarded as quite normal, it has developed a tiny bit of skin which hanging off.

Should i be worried?

Thanks

Lastyboy


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hmm i dunno if thats normal to have loose skin, doesnt sound too good, i would check your water and do a 20% water change and see if it keeps rubbing excessively... also add salt so that can heal up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Lasty, good to see you back








A bit of rubbing is not uncommon, but if your fish (is it the only one that does it more regularly?) does it often, it might need some closer attention. Perhaps it's a skin infection, or parasites...
I'd check the perimeters, and post a pic if possible.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi again!









Yeah nice to be back!.

Judazzz, it is only the one fish, and I have just moved house, so in order to move the tank (bloody heavy and up 2 flights of stairs!!!!!), i had to drain all the water out and kept about 10% of the original water- i dont know if the 2 are connected in any way????.

I will keep an eye on the fishy, but he doesnt seem to be getting any worse, so im not going to concern myself too much just yet..

Thanks, and well done on the promotion!!!!!.

Lastyboy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tell me about moving tanks: I had to move a 50 and an 80 gallon tank to the 5th floor, over a narrow spiral staircase... Trust me, that was no fun!!!
















About your fish: I don't know if you add (aquarium) salt to your tank on a regular basis, but if not, you could add 1 tblspoon of it per 10 gallons. It's not bad for the other inhabitants, and it may speed up the recovery of your "sick" fish. Also, you could try raising the water temperature a couple of degrees for a short period (a week or so: see what happens).


----------

